# Talon grips



## Muppet (Mar 15, 2015)

Search reveals nothing:  I am thinking of getting the Talon grips for my Glock 19/Gen-4. Link attached below.

http://talongungrips.com/

Anybody have thoughts or experience with this product? I am thinking of the rubber grip but wonder if the granulate would be better.

M.


----------



## Brian C (Mar 15, 2015)

A lot of guys at work use them for their Glocks, and enjoy them.  The only thing I've seen, is the wrap around part on the back comes undone.  That will happen with anything wrapped around the back.  I went the cheaper route and picked up a roll of the 3M tape for steps from Lowe's, or skateboard tape.  I wanted to avoid having the back wrapped, which would probably tear up the palm of my hand.


----------



## 0699 (Mar 15, 2015)

What problems have you encountered so far that you expect these grips to solve?  You don't mention that in your post.

IMO, there is no need to add after market grips to a Glock as they have the correct amount of 'tackiness' required to shoot them correctly.  While your experiences may differ, I wouldn't buy anything to solve a problem that doesn't exist.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Mar 15, 2015)

I have had a grip upgrade done about ten years, or so, ago. It was an FBI grade taping using something like the 3M tape @Brian has described. The only problem I have had with it is the small piece of applique peeling off on the side opposite the mag eject button. It is a small oblong piece between the side of the grip and the front of the grip. The taping has increased the grip feel, but not a ,"gotta do" addition; in my most humble opinion.  As for the FBI part, my brother has been at the FTU for years, and I followed his guidance to the letter. Again, nice to have, but not really essential, like @ 0699 has pointed out. Enjoy your Block


----------



## Muppet (Mar 15, 2015)

0699 said:


> What problems have you encountered so far that you expect these grips to solve?  You don't mention that in your post.
> 
> IMO, there is no need to add after market grips to a Glock as they have the correct amount of 'tackiness' required to shoot them correctly.  While your experiences may differ, I wouldn't buy anything to solve a problem that doesn't exist.



This for me or @Brian C bro? I have not run into any issue yet with my Glock but I hear when hands become sweaty or wet, the grip can get very slick but not as bad as the Gen-3 type. I hear mostly good things about the product but figured I would pass it by here for real world opinions and not from people that I don't know (reviews from site). Thanks guys so far...

M.


----------



## policemedic (Mar 15, 2015)

I'm not against tape or stippling; I've done both to different guns. Thing is, you've got to shoot the piss out of the gun under varying conditions in order to determine if any mods need to be made.  That decision is going to be different for everyone. 

And yes, that does include a certain amount of, "If it's not raining, we ain't training. "


----------



## Muppet (Mar 15, 2015)

policemedic said:


> I'm not against tape or stippling; I've done both to different guns. Thing is, you've got to shoot the piss out of the gun under varying conditions in order to determine if any mods need to be made.  That decision is going to be different for everyone.
> 
> And yes, that does include a certain amount of, "If it's not raining, we ain't training. "



Very true....

M.


----------



## 0699 (Mar 15, 2015)

Red Flag 1 said:


> an FBI grade taping


 
I have never heard of this.  It's an FBI-recommended technique?


Muppet said:


> This for me or @Brian C bro?


 
You, brother.


> I have not run into any issue yet with my Glock but I hear when hands become sweaty or wet, the grip can get very slick but not as bad as the Gen-3 type. I hear mostly good things about the product but figured I would pass it by here for real world opinions and not from people that I don't know (reviews from site). Thanks guys so far...


 
See below.  


policemedic said:


> I'm not against tape or stippling; I've done both to different guns. Thing is, *you've got to shoot the piss out of the gun under varying conditions in order to determine if any mods need to be made.  That decision is going to be different for everyone. *
> 
> And yes, that does include a certain amount of, "If it's not raining, we ain't training. "


 
I agree completely with this.  I'm not anti-modification, but I've been shooting Glocks fro a long time and I believe they run great out of the box.  The only modifications I've ever done is the pinky extensions on the sub-compact magazines.  You should really shoot the shit out of it before you start changing anything.  if you're lucky, you'll find someone nearby who knows a thing or two about shooting pistols to help you out... :-"


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Mar 15, 2015)

@0699, pm in-bound amigo.


----------



## Muppet (Mar 15, 2015)

0699 said:


> I have never heard of this.  It's an FBI-recommended technique?
> 
> 
> You, brother.
> ...



Rodger that bro. Thanks for the in sight...The only upgrade I have is better sites, thanks to @policemedic....And the Vickers mag floor plates. I will prolly for go the grips until I throw a few hundred rounds through her...

M.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Mar 16, 2015)

Ya gotta shoot it to figure out if it actually needs it.  If you're worried about sweat being an issue, do 4 flutter kicks then rub your hands under your moobs then try shooting it. If it's slickery as shit, then you need to fix something.


----------



## Centermass (Mar 16, 2015)

Wrap it in a Hogue HandAll and be done with it.


----------



## Muppet (Mar 16, 2015)

Centermass said:


> Wrap it in a Hogue HandAll and be done with it.
> 
> View attachment 12809



I have one. Make the grip too large. Took it off...

F.M.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Mar 16, 2015)

Muppet said:


> I have one. Make the grip too large. Took it off...
> 
> F.M.



Well, ya know;...............he says with a pensive look, Muppets are always most comfortable with naked things........like Glocks, and a few other things. Happy shooting!!


----------



## Muppet (Mar 16, 2015)

Red Flag 1 said:


> Well, ya know;...............he says with a pensive look, Muppets are always most comfortable with naked things........like Glocks, and a few other things. Happy shooting!!



LOL doc.

M.


----------



## Centermass (Mar 16, 2015)

Muppet said:


> I have one. Make the grip too large. Took it off...
> 
> F.M.



If that's the case, I hereby change your name from "Muppet" to "Mittens"


----------



## Muppet (Mar 16, 2015)

Centermass said:


> If that's the case, I hereby change your name from "Muppet" to "Mittens"



LOL. What ever top.

F.M.


----------



## Kettenhund (Apr 22, 2015)

Muppet,

I have Talons on my my first Gen Glock 19.  They went on easy and added a ton of friction.  It being a Gen 1, the grip is pretty Spartan.  While the grip is now much improved, I wonder when it's going to start pealing.  It shows no signs of doing so but with all the ribs on the back strap, I'm a little amazed it's as secure as it is.


----------



## Muppet (Apr 23, 2015)

Kettenhund said:


> Muppet,
> 
> I have Talons on my my first Gen Glock 19.  They went on easy and added a ton of friction.  It being a Gen 1, the grip is pretty Spartan.  While the grip is now much improved, I wonder when it's going to start pealing.  It shows no signs of doing so but with all the ribs on the back strap, I'm a little amazed it's as secure as it is.



Thanks bro. I was told from Talons website that I would need to "trim" the talon grips to fit. I use a Grip force adaptor to my grip and the talon will apparently not fit w/ trimming. I kind of forgot but am glad to know they hold if I do decide to get them...

M.


----------



## Cabbage Head (Apr 30, 2015)

I have it on my G19.  The rubber one not the abrasive one.  Picked the rubber one due to it not causing an issue against bare skin when carried concealed. 

I know a guy who had the abrasive one on his duty pistol and it got the shit torn out of it while driving in the squad. Just about everyones pistols rub up against the radio counsels in between the seats.


----------



## Kettenhund (May 1, 2015)

LOL, yup the abrasive style can double as 80 grit sand paper in a pinch!!!  If I were a netting man, I'd wager that if your hands were covered in axle grease, you'd still be able to maintain a firm purchase on your handgun with the abrasive Talons.


----------



## Cabbage Head (May 10, 2015)

Here it is on my G19.


----------



## policemedic (May 11, 2015)

Those aren't factory sights...what are you running on it?


----------



## Cabbage Head (May 11, 2015)

TruGlo tritium fiber optic.  As I get older, the smaller 3 dots are harder to see.  These are really good.  

I give them a Cabbage Head thumbs up


----------

